#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<emscorsa> hi there
<emscorsa> ist the video is online now?
<strixbg> emscorsa: no, the hangout will start at 16:00 UTC, i.e. 2 hours from now
<emscorsa> ok
<emscorsa> im in spain
<emscorsa> ist 15:00
<apt-get_install> will it start?
<apt-get_install> :P
<apt-get_install> sorry
<apt-get_install> missed that the time was in UTC, and not in UTC +1
<dholbach> yeah, in an hour
<dholbach> just a quick note: if you're on ubuntuonair.com and can't see "Ubuntu Development Hangout with Chris Wilson" as the title of the video you might have to reload the page
<dholbach> and we're live in a couple of seconds
<dholbach> :)
<apt-get_install> hi
<apt-get_install> :)
<farouk> im here! :p
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will the better support for games and applications mean bigger malware risk? (Flash, Java in browser, etc)
<ziviani> great!
<exilada> like android :)
<exilada> hims voice
<frozenforest> hello
<hramos> hello
<frozenforest> running ubunt and love it but the wifi dus not work
<DavidMszrs> 12.10 is a bit slow :|
<DavidMszrs> any ideas?
<apt-get_install> Mark questions as QUESTION: <question>
<exilada> its about gnome
<DavidMszrs> well... using unity and cannot install mate 1.2
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will antivirus in Ubuntu will needed?
<DavidMszrs> no, you won't
<DavidMszrs> it's a linux system
<apt-get_install> DavidMszrs: linux has malware too
<DavidMszrs> linux doesn't need protection, unless you have enemies out there trying to catch you up
<Sriram> Has there been any development on a kernel fix for the battery life and overheating problem?
<Sriram> <Question>  Has there been any development on a kernel fix for the battery life and overheating problem?
<DavidMszrs> there isn't any, as far as i know
<insomnia_> which are the main reasons that linux is superior to windows considering networking?
<baqtioo> Why no more update for backbox linux
<deedum> This may sound naive, but how does one get started with contributing to Ubuntu as a developer?
<hatalar205> Is there a cooperation between Google and Ubuntu?
<ubumusic> thanks for all you have done Life is better because of Ubuntu :)
<frozenforest> my wifi is not working aspire 9410z
<apt-get_install> QEUSTION: Recently, the search results in Dash is sended to Amazon. I don't care how encryped the information is, it is still my private searches. Can I be sure that NO INFOMATION at all is sednded to Amazon or any third parties if I turn off logging in the System Setting, or must I log my own outgoing traffic?
<farouk> @frozenforest this is not a place to seek support
<frozenforest> asking quastions
<frozenforest> well good by
<apt-get_install> Zietguist
<apt-get_install> or something
<apt-get_install> It's still my private searchs.
<Sriram> <Question>Will older graphic cards particularly the AMD 3000 Series and the AMD 4000 series still be supported as official support from AMD will soon be phased out?
<tuxkalle_> will the kernelteam in Canonical have a hangout her?
<apt-get_install> Itsn't it better to have a lens for Amazon shopping?
<tuxkalle_> <Question> will the kernelteam in Canonical have a hangout her?
<elionline> were more ubuntu downloads or ubuntu useres detected since start of steam beta? and what's about the manufacturers of graphic chips, are they more interested in linux now?
<apt-get_install> tuxkalle_: yea, he said next time, i think
<JoseeAntonioR> joseeantonior@ubuntu.com
<Tio> QUESTION : any thoughts about Zorin OS, an Ubuntu based Operating System which has become more and more popular. Am just curious....
<apt-get_install> Tio: Cent=S is Ubuntu-based, isn't it?
<apt-get_install> *CentOS
<Tio> don;t know about *CentOS
<xente> no
<xente> it's not
<apt-get_install> No...
<apt-get_install> "CentOS is a free operating system distribution based upon the Linux kernel. It is derived entirely from the Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) distribution"
<Raed667> what are we doing ?
<Michele__> When will we, or better, would we ever get an official Ubuntu for Android we could run on our Android Terminals? Is some other company (let's say Google) interested in this project?
<apt-get_install> talking about steam
<Tio> I started using Zorin OS instead Ubuntu, and that's because they offer more flexibility in terms of customisation adn comes with an Ultimate pack for all apps you may need for it. Therefore makes it very handy.
<Raed667> Well .. i never pay for ANY soft or game .. soo ... steam ... I really won't use it ..
<druellan> <Question> Are there plans to improve the Ubuntu Software Center? The actual version is starting to feel old and slow in comparison to other stores out there...
<xente> second that question
<jihad> is it on??the hangout
<xente> (about Ubuntu on Android)
<Tio> I asked about Zorin OS because they offer something Ubuntu could offer : a package of pre-installed apps for multimedia, gaming, and so on. It makes it easier to install it and is very handy.
<Tio> once I installed Zorin OS, didn't had to install anything. From video codecs, to video editing software, music, web browsing, flash, and so on
<ceren> <QUESTION> Will be there Raring's alpha and beta releases? Is there a certain decision about that?
<Raed667> i belive Mint offers the same thing .. (14 -- based on 12.10 )
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Proprietary drivers vs open graphics drivers? (security, stability)
<Michele__> Is Canonical going to release an SDK for Ubuntu? For those mithological people who are half geek and half developer would really enjoy having something "downloadable" rather than some boring webpages telling you "how to get started".
<Tio> QUESTION : is there any Ubuntu official versions for multimedia, gaming and so on ? Am referring to pre-installed apps and setups.
<baqtioo> Why ubuntu not provide malay languages in their distro..love to see one.. i;m from malaysia, and malay is my language
<xente> Ubuntu Studio
<tuxkalle_> <Question> Will still have daily build?
<tuxkalle_> have a great day :-)
<apt-get_install> lol?
<ceren> Thank you Daniel, I read an article about that, so I want to ask.
<phillip> ubuntu 13.04
<notgary> Can anyone here or see me?
<notgary> *hear
<notgary> Damnit
<notgary> The hangout crashed on my end
<Raed667> where can we find the hangout  :noob:
<apt-get_install> Raed667: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Pjvn3OAY0QA
<Raed667> thx apt-get_install
<apt-get_install> Raed667: np
<Remixmabix> Hi guys ;)
<apt-get_install> hi
<Remixmabix> <no sound>
<Raed667> also .. after alot of install partys .. ubuntu should have an iso that doesn't need any internet connexion when installing ..
<apt-get_install> Raed667: it have?
<Raed667> well every dvd i seem to get my hands on seems to be getting some packages when installing ..
<Raed667> from the net *
<apt-get_install> Raed667: really?
<apt-get_install> i installed ubuntu using the ubuntu-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso-file, no packages was needed to be downloaded
<DomY_Dom> A LibreOffice online would just make Ubuntu One so much better and able to compete with Skydrive, Dropbox or Google Drive
<notgary> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneHundredPaperCuts/
<Raed667> 12.10 install party ... 16.dec ... i wasn't the one buring the DVDs .. but it was annoying that during the install it was dowloading stuff (language packs and stuff )
<notgary> https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja
<apt-get_install> Raed667: ah, language packages isn't in the dvd, no
<elionline> is planned a version of ubuntu for tablets, yet?
<apt-get_install> elionline: it alrealy exists
<elionline> url?
<apt-get_install> elionline: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYKKLX8lJM
<D0mY_Dom> Chris, one question: What would you reply to this proposition of improving Ubuntu One to embed an online LibreOffice ("A LibreOffice online would just make Ubuntu One so much better and able to compete with Skydrive, Dropbox or Google Drive") ?
<elionline> @apt-get_install: i don't meant this. my question was whats about an extra version of ubuntu (not a desktop version that runs on tablets)
<dholbach> Do you have questions for Chris?
<apt-get_install> elionline: ah, Ubuntu for Android will be releaseed soon.
<elionline> but why always android?? why not ubuntu as host system?
<apt-get_install> elionline: well, android is a linux-based os
<apt-get_install> so, the kernel will be shared with andois
<apt-get_install> *android
<apt-get_install> that means u can switch between the two OSes without rebooting
<druellan> Chris: how about the reaction on upstream teams: they get involved, they know about the project?
<D0mY_Dom> How do we ask questions to Chris Wilson concerning the Ubuntu On Air?
<elionline> how does this work?! is ubuntu then just an "app"?
<apt-get_install> elionline: no, android and ubuntu will share the same kernel
<Remixmabix> I have just begin to start hearing the show, Ubuntu is multi architecture processor capable. What is the problem with new technologies like tablets or smartphones to have a real new experience with touchscreens ?
<apt-get_install> so, if u need to call, just switch to android, then back to ubuntu for eg libreoffice
<elionline> that sounds very good :D
<Sriram> <Question>  What news is there about dual booting with Window 8's newest UEFI boot system apart from using Microsoft generated keys ?
<apt-get_install> yeah, but it isn't released yet
<elionline> in which country takes the hangout place??
<apt-get_install> Sriram: the linux foundation bought a key i think
<Tio> QUESTION : is there any Ubuntu official versions for multimedia, gaming and so on ? Am referring to pre-installed apps and setups.
<apt-get_install> :)
<apt-get_install> i'm fast
<notgary> More technical difficulties
<notgary> Stay tuned
<Raed667> QUESTION :Ubuntu and Mint .. friends or foes .. ?
<elionline> Berlin?! lol I'm also in Germany :D
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Proprietary drivers vs open graphics drivers? (security, stability)
<Tio> great
<Tio> Perfect! Will take a look
<AskingCamel> QUESTION: Are there any plans for Ubuntu Apps like iLife (iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, ...)
<slythecooper> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu 13.04 move to Python 3.2 or will it stick to Python 2?
<D0mY_Dom> (Aqualung?)
<D0mY_Dom> What do you think about Ubuntu with less consuming features, as in different versions / themes that would work better on machines which have smaller specs because GNOME 3 is great for machines that work well but I have to use older versions of Ubuntu or Xubuntu for older machines, what do you think?
<D0mY_Dom> Question 2: There is no mail client for Ubuntu with which you can use Microsoft Exchange Server, I needed to use something called DavMail with Thunderbird that was pretty glitchy, anyway this is going to get fixed?
<xente> Google and Amazon offer those same services, eh?
<D0mY_Dom> Question 3: Anyway of installing Ubuntu on a Mac in dualboot ?
<druellan> Chris: how about tools and scripts that help users and devs for report and solve bugs. Papercuts is going to have a report app?
<notgary> https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja
<Remixmabix> Thank you guys, have a nice holiday
<emscorsa> thanks
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<dholbach> you were great!
<emscorsa> se you
<druellan> Thanks notgary
<D0mY_Dom> Frohe Weinachten :P
<notgary> druellan: Thanks for coming along and helping out in here :)
<druellan> No prob. My connection was messy too, I'm going to rewatch the whole thing later :P
<dholbach> big hugs to you all! :)
<notgary> Thanks a lot for coming out guys
<notgary> Really appretiate it.
<dmiller309> Is there any chance of Ubuntu getting window close buttons/menus that don't autohide? It confuses the heck out of my grandparents.
<dmiller309> I think that the Ubuntu Netbook remix used to always show the window buttons and menus, but now that the desktop has been merged with it the window controls are gone.
<baqtioo> Hi, ''m from malaysia...
<dmiller309> Helo
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<jvrbanac> dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> hi jvrbanac
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-16
<Guest15031> Thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<sabayonuser> is the session already over?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-18
<manoj> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<esde> such idle
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-22
<Nonickname> How's everyone?
<Darkangel> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<andile> hi there
<andile> I would like some help as im new on Ubuntu
<andile> anybody available
<andile> i need help on downloading  photoshop on ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Aww
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION to ask the questions.  They will get a highlight.
<dholbach> yes :)
<cata> Hi! How long Ubuntu will be free? Have you thought to close this project ?
<ManicPanic> ChloeWolfieGirl: your 1 excited girl :
<belkinsa> And ChloeWolfieGirl, long time no see.
<noob01> lagg
<belkinsa> cata, please use QUESTION.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> belkinsa Been busy with uni ^^'
<cata> QUSTION: How long Ubuntu will be free? Have you thought to close this project ?
<belkinsa> Ah, same here.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ManicPanic haha xD
<noob01> same here
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you know how the porting guide is going for Ubuntu on phones?
<cata> Thanks for the reply! Great!
<Wemeetagain240p> QUESTION: when do you think ubuntu we'll get roms for various phones such as the way Cyanogenmod is?
<noob01> QUESTION What about ubuntu for android ?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: How excited by the ubuntu phone release in February are you? ;) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dholbach> bring the questions! :)
<dholbach> whatever might interest you
<Asanka-Sri-Lanka> I have small question. why gnome interface getting slow some times??
<belkinsa> Asanka-Sri-Lanka, please use QUESTION.
<rayq> QUESTION: What progress/plans on an e-mail, calendar, pim solution that integrates with the desktop and phone?
<ManicPanic> QUESTION Why is the Ubuntu phone launch in Europe only have 1GB RAM ?
<belkinsa> I think the screenshots should be in Chinese also...
<dholbach> belkinsa, agreed, that's possible
<dholbach> maybe some chinese speakers could file some bugs with screenshots attached
<belkinsa> Good move. And maybe make a call for that.
<Asanka-Sri-Lanka> is ubuntu egde is end??
<belkinsa> Asanka-Sri-Lanka, please use QUESTION
<belkinsa> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/12/awsnap-snappy-ubuntu-now-available-on.html
<noob01> ohh.... that's a pitty
<ubuntufan> QUESTION: there will be an unified packaging system for ubuntu, instead of duplicating work with deb, click and snappy?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Asanka-Sri-Lanka: Ubuntu touch ended over a year ago
<belkinsa> Edge, you mean, ChloeWolfieGirl?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 + Mir be good enough for daily use in 15.04 or would it be advised to wait for 15.10/16.04?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> belkinsa: yeah sorry about that >.<
<belkinsa> ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Asanka-Sri-Lanka: Ubuntu Edge ended over a year ago belkinsa fixed ;P
<belkinsa> :D
<rayq> would be helpful for professional clients, etc.
<ZacharyI123> QUESTION: I only just bought a nexus 4 to be my ubuntu phone (and it's great). Now that we know some other Ubuntu phones are coming, will there still be good support for my new nexus 4 ubuntu?
<FreeFish> QUESTION : can we one day install Ubuntu phone and develop app for it without running ubuntu (for example, ifwe run an other distro)
<rayq> thanks for the answer guys
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I head that installing deb files on the phone would break the updater, but that seems like a bit of a problem if your phones meant to be your desktop, has anyone thought about that issue and ways around it?
<ManicPanic> i dont see answers :|
<ahayzen> dpm, 2GB IIRC
<belkinsa> It's on the HANGOUT stream.
<dpm> nice, thanks ahayzen
<belkinsa> ManicPanic, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grn8-7n3Kr8#t=130
<carakas> QUESTION aren't facebook notifications broken ? I never get them
<rayq> feels like centuries, lol
<belkinsa> carakas, that might be a tech question, please ask in #ubuntu.
<carakas> ok
<ubuntufan> thanks for the response!
<Asanka> QUESTION: have you release ubuntu edge on asian countries??
<pietroalbini> Asanka, ubuntu edge won't be released at all, do you mean the BQ phone?
<Asanka> what is BQ phone??
<popey> Asanka: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<Asanka> thanx popey. what about ubuntu edge? is it end??
<FreeFish> thanks :-)
<belkinsa> Asanka, yes it is but you might see some of the features on the Ubuntu ptables.
<popey> Asanka: the Edge was not funded
<belkinsa> ptables = phones and tablets
<popey> Asanka: so it isn't going to happen.
<pietroalbini> Asanka, ubuntu edge didn't reach the funding goal
<popey> There still seems to be confusion about what ubuntu phone is, what the edge is and what will be delivered.
<pietroalbini> (uh, I'm too slow...)
<dholbach> more questions?
<dholbach> please prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> keep them coming :)
<dholbach> #ubuntu-app-devel
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will everyone at canonical have a merry chirstmas? :D
<carakas> QUESTION: what are you doing for christmas :D
<FreeFish> QUESTION : one day ubuntu touch for smartwatch ? ^^
<popey> That's a great idea!
<popey> We should do that!
<carakas> wouldn't that spread the devels too thin  ?
<ahayzen> popey, don't create more work for us ;)
<popey> *shrug*
<popey> heh
<Asanka> QUESTION : what is the plans on ubuntu next year??
<popey> I just think it's a good idea.
<FreeFish> ^^
<ahayzen> popey, you want that ubuntu fridge as well right?
<popey> and toaster!
<ahayzen> +1
<rayq> QUESTION: Here's a good one...security. How will GNUPG be implemented into the phone experience? ...is that too open ended? :D
<popey> rayq: you could implement it in an app, like dekko
<FreeFish> but if we think, ubuntu is late on the smartphone market, now the smartwatch market just rise, it's the time to be in the movement !
<rayq> cool. Is key management facilitated? Kind of a pain on iOS for example
<rayq> ...i guess the terminal is always there!  :D
<rayq> yeah...good point
<rayq> Thanks guys!
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will it snow on Christmas day?
<carakas> have a nice time :)
<rayq> QUESTION: why is there a blinding sun behind your head?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Merry christmas, happy holidays etc etc x3
<ahayzen> thanks dpm dholbach merry christmas :)
<FreeFish> QUESTION : what about the evolution on the software center in ubuntu desktop ?
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<dholbach> ahayzen, no idea :)
<FreeFish> bye !
<dpm> merry christmas ahayzen and everyone!
<dholbach> rayq, behind dpm's head?
<dholbach> FreeFish, I'm sorry - I don't know
<dpm> rayq, I was meditating
<dholbach> too late
<dholbach> thanks everyone! :)
<rayq> lol
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-21
<JoKeR_> HI
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-15
<rowinggolfer> QUESTION: is this how I ask a question?
<mhall119> rowinggolfer: yes, in about 30 minutes
<rowinggolfer> mhall119, thanks.
<mhall119> np
<Sponge> 21 minutes to go = the final countdown: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcJ-wNmazHQ
<Sponge> 14 mintes to go , Going down in sevens, today !
<Sponge> QUESTION: I was speaking to an experienced Ubuntu User and he said: Why on god's earth did Unity decide to make it so that you could move the 'close' & 'minimise' buttons in a program from the top-left to the top-right ? In chromium , it's fine but in Unity - it's all mucked-up in the 'design-ethos'. U can't even change it in Ubuntu tweak !
<yoanncooljazz> Question: Two times my morning alarm for "wake up" didn't work on a nexus 4 rc-proposed is it a common bug ? anyone else experienced this problem ?
<mhall119> we'll be starting in about 10 minutes guys, but feel free to ask questions ahead of time, we'll get to them after a round of announcements
<swaveck> who is the show master today?
<mhall119> popey and I
<davmor2> yoanncooljazz: all my set alarms go off, however the nexus4 loud speaker being on the bottom if you put it down it might be really quiet, also if you have turn down the volume for media that  might of affected it too
<swaveck> COOL
<mhall119> davmor2: I don't think that media volume controls the alarm volume
<mhall119> at least, it never did for me
<mhall119> even in silent mode it goes off
<davmor2> mhall119: could be ring tones too then
<Sponge> Wake Up Call : THREE MINUTES TO GO .
<core_apps_police> [QUESTION] Is there any plans to remove OR fix the evernote integration in the Notes-app?
<yoanncooljazz> my volume for media was quite high....there should be a separate volume only for ring alarm ring tone.
<davmor2> core_apps_police: not sure I follow that it works fine here
<popey> yo yo yo
<Sponge> popey, Howdy
<mhall119> getting the video setup now
<dragonbite> :)
<popey>                 .oO( Intermission )Oo.
<jnxd> popey: At the very beginning?
<chloewolfiegirl> :)
<popey> We like to mix things up here :)
<many_ducks> were is video? :( i see black
<jnxd> popey: some would call it procrastination :P
<Sponge> QUESTION: Can some please tell us, What is happening with UbuntuTV, as described here: https://redd.it/3q65kl   | e.g. has it been absorbed into 'Personal' yet ?
<chloewolfiegirl> BHAI
<many_ducks> is start! hello
<dragonbite> hey chloewolfiegirl, got your questions ready? :)
<chloewolfiegirl> That scared me, just suddenly hai
<core_apps_police> [QUESTION] "How to get popular apps from other mobile markets" is being discussed on the mailing list, and some people say: Make the platform ready first, then sell phones in stores and then the apps will come. On the other hand, some users say: Get funds by crowdfunding in order to pay the ports.  What's your opinion on this subject?
<chloewolfiegirl> dragonbite, ;P
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Excited for christmas?
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Hud on ubuntu phone?
<chloewolfiegirl> dragonbite, I feel like I have a reputation to live up to now xD
<popey> \o/ holidays
<Sponge> QUESTION: Tell us why this Ubuntu Summit #UbuCon is so special, and where do I get more info . ? Should I check reddit ?
<dragonbite> chloewolfiegirl :)  yup!
<dragonbite> in a good way!
<mhall119> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/register/
<Sponge> QUESTION: Is the UbuCon going to be in English or spanish on youtube ?
<popey> http://davidplanella.org/announcing-the-ubucon-summit/
<many_ducks> <QUESTION> when ubuntu phone in china?
<popey> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-is-about-people/
<Sponge> http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/12/11/why-you-should-go-to-ubucon-in-los-angeles-in-january/
<popey> https://codein.withgoogle.com/
<chloewolfiegirl> Popey takes his holiday early xD
<Truly-Lovely> ​ QUESTION: Having a good looking and fully featured Evernote client for Linux is a truly splendid thing. However, the amount of love the Notes app has been getting of late when compared to the music and browser apps seems to be relatively small. Are there upcoming stability and UI changes due?
<Truly-Lovely> ​ QUESTION: When will the weather and clock apps be rotatable?
<Truly-Lovely> ​ QUESTION: Dekko, although lovely, seems to have problems with iCloud accounts.
<Sponge> QUESTION: Does working at Canonical cover health insurance, or is that an opt-out in your employment scheme ?
<jnxd> Truly-Lovely: what do you mean by rotatable?
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Any update on mycroft on the phone?
<ahayzen> jnxd, screen rotation :-) weather is fixed to portrait
<Sponge> QUESTION: Where is the UbuCon Trello page ?
<jnxd> ahayzen: aah
<core_apps_police> [QUESTION] What lessons Canonical learned from Firefox OS?( It appears their quitting the mobile platform )
<many_ducks> QUESTION: witch convergent phones are showcased in China? https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/676472829668401156
<Sponge> QUESTION: mhall119 In your November the 4th (2015) blog post you talk about 'women in tech' . Would you like to talk about the generality of that post ? http://mhall119.com/2015/11/dont-be-afraid-of-women-in-tech/
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Will parts of ubucon be streamed online and from where?
<zigielman> QUESTION: Any news on the phone with converged hardware? Do we think it'll be there by 16.04 (is the software on track to be ready)?
<Sponge> many_ducks: Is that you Mythbuster-Dude ?
<many_ducks> Sponge: no, sorry
<Sponge> fair enough.#
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is ubu phone trying to woo Firefox OS developers and how much of the Firefox OS code can be utilized with the Ubuntu phone?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Can ubuntu mobile run on the Firefox phones?
<Sponge> QUESTION: Does Canonical/UBUNTU have a problem with participation.
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Got all your christmas shopping done?
<Sponge> yes. £38 postage charges for my Reddit Secret Santa too !!
<dragonbite> no ... just starting
<Sponge> QUESTION: Who does Reddit secret santa here ?
<Sponge> #BlackEye Friday.#
<yoanncooljazz> Ok i will try to fill a bug properly for this alarm problem.
<Sponge> QUESTION: Why are low-tone bag-pipes playing on mhall119 's audio ?
<many_ducks> QUESTION: what are the most interesting new apps or games on ubuntu phone?
<Sponge> mhall119: Can you turn off that fan please ?
<popey> he'll fry if he turns that off
<dragonbite> he needs a lamp to shine from behind the screen to counter-act this
<dragonbite> or invest in air conditioning ;)
<Sponge> popey, Either that or I'll get a migraine .. possibly both.
<dragonbite> tape a piece of paper over that part of the screen
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Popey confirming Game Centre to ubuntu phone?
<many_ducks> QUESTION: can run Ubuntu SDK on Arch?
<Sponge> ha !
<Sponge> lost connection for a second, there.
<many_ducks> u torrent? Sponge ?
<many_ducks> stop torrent
<vitimiti> That messaging application sounds great!
<Sponge> no
<many_ducks> is bad for connection
<many_ducks> oh. ok
<many_ducks> QUESTION: how is convergence different from continuum? and witch one is better
<Sponge> many_ducks: Where you from ?
<many_ducks> from pond
<Sponge> where's pond ?
<many_ducks> why?
<dragonbite> duck.... pond.... ha ha
<vitimiti> Continuum for phones goes into tablet mode instead of desktop mode
<vitimiti> For example
<chloewolfiegirl> Sounds like a perfect idea mhall119
<Sponge> Will Mark be there ?
<Sponge> oh ok.
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Do you want and think ubuntu phone will scale as well or better then android for lower priced devices in the near future?
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: when can Americans buy a Ubuntu Phone?
<Sponge> chloewolfiegirl: They have to flash a nexus 4.
<chloewolfiegirl> Sponge, thats not buying an UBuntu phone though thats buying an android phone and flashing
<Sponge> I know.
<dragonbite> aren't they available in the US, but can only run on 2G (not 4G or even 3G)?
<SuperEngineer_> QUESTION: which one of you 2 is sending my Ubuntu phone Christmas pressie and when does it arrive?
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: what does ubuntu on the phone look like and do in a years time?
<chloewolfiegirl> NHS NHS NHS xD
<mhall119> Sponge: https://trello.com/b/9WhchzaT/ubucon-summit
<Sponge> mhall119: cheers.
<yoanncooljazz> QUESTION: is there plans to have more features with the circle lockscreen in ubuntutouch? or how will it evolve in future ?
<Sponge> QUESTION: Everyone: When was the last time you used Ubuntu Discourse ?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION:  Jono Bacon invented the ubuntu touch? :)
<Sponge> https://www.reddit.com/r/secretsanta
<vitimiti> mhall119, that's 10000000x better
<Sponge> hell yeah mhall119
<chloewolfiegirl> QUESTION: Eariler you talked about getting Whatsapp via a plugin for another app, hows that app going to get alternative message’s, when you have that how are you going to advertise it to developers and who do you plan to go to, has this rout of plug-ins for messangers proven it can work before with other apps and message services?
<Sponge> QUESTION: Can we get Jono bacon from github to come on as a guest this year ? What is the #ubuntuonair schedule over Chrimbo/New Years /
<Sponge> ^ ?
<dragonbite> well, you did start a little late, didn't you
<dragonbite> ?
<Sponge> Micheals a stickler for the clock.
<Sponge> mhall119: popey : IMPORTANT What is the schedule for Ubuntu-On-Air over christmas and new years ?
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<dragonbite> Happy Holidays!
<Sponge> cheers.
<chloewolfiegirl> Thanks guys have a merry christmas
<dragonbite> Merry Christmas
<mhall119> Sponge: we can try to get jono on, sure
 * Sponge slides everyone a Seasonal Beer.
<dragonbite> :)
<SuperEngineer_> :-)
<Sponge> mhall119: He REALLY said, like, he wants to.#
<dragonbite> Just dreaming of snow this Christmas (but  not likely)
<Sponge> dragonbite: Not in the UK, anyways.
<dragonbite> or in the NE of USA
<mhall119> Sponge: yeah, well, what he wants to do and what he has time to do are different things :)
<dragonbite> I think it's reaching mid to upper 60s (F)!  It is supposed to be in the 30s-40s
<Sponge> It's errelephant anyways - I'm always inside !
<mhall119> dragonbite: We had mid-80's F (25C) here in Florida yesterday :/
<dragonbite> mhall119: well, that's Florida! It's supposed to be warm!
<dragonbite> I think Washington State is stealing all of our snow ;)
<Sponge> dragonbite: I didn't realise you were community member of this; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConnecticutTeam
 * dragonbite is a pink bunny
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-19
 * pojoba01 slaps robjh around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-20
<Sudosundu> hello all!
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || No Q&A until the new year! Stay tuned! :D 2016-12-20
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-24
<JMGL> Is there someone on here tonigth??
<JMGL> I got a trouble trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my new laptop,
<JMGL> Anyone?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-12-18
<SkYNeT_> LONG LIVE WINDOWS
<m4sk1n_> SkYNeT_: the way you spell “gentoo” is so funny
<ivanfon> that was weird
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-12-19
<john> hi
<john> echo hi
